# maltese clothing



## Cris81 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone, it's Athen's mommy,

I wanted to get some advice from you, Athen is in need of a personal makeover. I see that all your little ones are all cute and dressed up. Where do you find cute little attire for our Maltese. My Athen wights about 8.5 pounds, is that normal. I want to be able to dress him up and take cute pictures of him to post in this site. Could you please advice. I appreaciate all your cooperation in making Athen look nice. 

One more tiny yet emberresing thing, he's still not quite potty trained. I have been having such a hard time. I've already bought a spray called stay off and does'nt seem to work. Any advice? This website is so helpful for people like me that want to provide the best for their little maltese. Thank you everyone for all your help


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

First of all, don't be embarassed!!! 

This thread was posted by Dr. Cathy a while ago... has a TON of websites.

Be careful...it's addicting!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Athen's Mommy !! Just wanted to stop by to say hello, I am a new "momma" and we don't have our Sisse quite yet. But I can tell you she already has a wardrobe waiting for her at our house!! LOL. I have found the cutest clothes at the website called www.Kingwholesale.com. I think their prices are very reasonable and they quite often have many things on sale. Their shipping is FREE, I really like that part!! I have also found a few cute things at PetSmart (although I think they are overpriced). Good luck with the "makeover", we all need an update now and then!!








and about the potty training, well, I have no advice since I have not been there yet! But you can bet I will be reading all the reply's from the "experts" here on SM!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love http://www.barkindogclothes.com. I shared the site when I joined SM and I think others have been happy with their clothes.

Rena is delightful to work with. She is fast, reasonable and happily does custom fitting. She is also fussy. I recently ordered a shirt for Lady on a pale pink background with white lettering, but the lettering in this particular embroidery was small and it just didn't show up well on the pink. She sent me the shirt with a note saying she wasn't happy with it, but for me to take a look at it and decide if I wanted to try another color. She was right and I changed the design. She sent me a new shirt for no extra $$$.

I'd love to see a picture of Athen! FYI, 8.5 pounds is a bit larger than the standard which is no more than 7 pounds, but many of us have larger Maltese. My Lady is 9 pounds and is a perfect "small" at barking dog clothes with no adjustments.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi!







I have a larger baby too...I bought some great stuff online at Barkindogclothes!!! She takes the measurements you send of your baby and makes the shirt by hand. She will even make the undersides shorter for the boys if you want them that way...and she made leash/harness holes in the tops of mine. Her prices are REALLY reasonable...and I had the shirts in just a few days! Brinkley has a few cute things, but he really doesn't care for clothes!







He would rather be "naked"!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are some links to online stores I've found:
- Artful Pups
- Barkin Dog Clothes
- Dinky Dawg
- Glamour Dog (Spoiled Maltese members get 10% off)
- Glama Jama
- Hands N' Paws
- King Wholesale
- KV Vet
- Pampered Puppy
- Pet Co.
- Pets 5th Avenue
- PetSmart
- Room Candy
- Ruff Ruff and Meow
- Teacups Puppies
- Ferret Store
- The Pampered Pup
- The Ritzy Rover
- Trixie and Peanut


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I go to Build a Bear too. They have some great outfits for my little teddy bear


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried there but Lexi (7.4lbs) was too big for those clothes.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I also like:

http://www.cosettescloset.com/
http://www.itty-bittydogstore.com/
http://www.koyadesign.com/
http://www.quintessentialpet.com/

Their are tons of others as well
Quincymom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Jan 27 2005, 01:17 PM
> *http://www.koyadesign.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31934*


[/QUOTE]

I really like there harnesses but there is no way I would pay $150 for a harness and leash!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jan 27 2005, 03:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like there harnesses but there is no way I would pay $150 for a harness and leash!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31936
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bought both my boys La Cinopelca leases and harnesses from:

http://www.alpenschatz.com/soft_leather_ha...es.htm#calfskin

These are pricey too, but the best harnesses I have found. The leather is soft and thin, made for a small dog. I bought the bright blue ones, they really are beautiful, and I figure since they are now the only ones I use, over the years I will get my moneys worth. (but now I want red ones,too!)
Quincymom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, they are lovely! How does the leather work on their coats? Do they mat more or less than with the nylon harnesses?


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 27 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Oh, they are lovely! How does the leather work on their coats? Do they mat more or less than with the nylon harnesses?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31950*


[/QUOTE]

I haven't had too much of a problem, I use them just for walking or visiting, take them off right away and brush out under the armpits. I found the nylon or harder/wider leather harnesses would mat a lot more and the nylon would sometimes seem to "cut" into the armpits when I had them snug enough to be escape proof. These harnesses have nice big head-holes, but neither one of my boys has been able to wiggle out of them.
Quincymom


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

You guys are so lucky, there is hardly anywhere in NZ to buy clothes for my brood, and those you can find are expensive. Have any of you thought about selling your old ones . I have managed to get a couple of outfits at a reasonable price off ebay and also some from an auction site here in NZ. I love dressing my babies up. You can see them all I have 3 maltese 2 westies and 1 bichon in my photo gallery, I will have to search the internet to see what I can find in the sites you have all mentioned to see if they do overseas orders


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

I have thought about making my own. Some of them look complicated but the basic t shirt should be fine, I will wait till one wears out a bit and use it as a pattern as me and the sewing maching are not the best of friends lol


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westiemaltese_@Jan 28 2005, 12:09 AM
> *I have thought about making my own. Some of them look complicated but the basic t shirt should be fine, I will wait till one wears out a bit and use it as a pattern as me and the sewing maching are not the best of friends lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32033*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Westiemaltese,

I'm from Australia and I can't find clothes anywhere around here either!

I ended up making a few t-shirts and I'm about to order some from overseas... only way I can get them!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

This isn't dog clothes, but isn't this adorable:

http://www.breeziesplace.homestead.com/

My god, I want a set of that furniture now so bad! Too cute
Quincymom


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG!!! Quincymom, I want that furniture set now too!!!!!!!!







SO CUTE! That's like the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 27 2005, 01:04 PM
> *I love http://www.barkindogclothes.com. I shared the site when I joined SM and I think others have been happy with their clothes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31912*


[/QUOTE]

I am another Barking Dogs Clothes fan. Rena custom fits the outfits at no extra cost, and her prices are a fraction of anyone else's.

Sylphide's outfit in the signature below is from Barking Dogs Clothes. Sylphide has several other really cute outfits from there. They fit her perfectly.

DMZ--I also ordered close to Christmas with no response. My suspicion is that Rena was just swamped over the holiday season. Since she does everything herself and has an international internet presence, she probably just can't handle peak load times. I have had wonderful service from her in off season times.


----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Sunshine,

Good on you for making some tee shirts, I haven't even done that. I don't want to cut up one of the few I do have and can't even find decent patterns here. I will let you know if I come across anywhere but if you want to get in touch I can give you some ideas and let you know where I did get mine from. Where are you getting your new ones from. You said you are getting some from overseas. I have ordered the angel walking vest from sheraton luxuries in USA as I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I agree Rena is wonderful! She gets back to me in the same day, pretty fast too! Haley (my yorkie) loves all her clothes from their, and the are really cute for the price. My maltese doesnt wear clothes bc she hates it lol! Rena was busy during the holiday and infact she went out of town for a week I dont remember what happened but something with her sister. I had a problem with some shirts being too small and I got them replaced immediately. It is great doing business with her and I know she would never not respond to anyone if she was aware that they tried to place an order. I definitely wouldnt give up on her, her shipping is free and compared to some other companies she really does care about her customers!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westiemaltese_@Jan 29 2005, 05:10 PM
> *Hi Sunshine,
> 
> Good on you for making some tee shirts, I haven't even done that. I don't want to cut up one of the few I do have and can't even find decent patterns here. I will let you know if I come across anywhere but if you want to get in touch I can give you some ideas and let you know where I did get mine from. Where are you getting your new ones from. You said you are getting some from overseas. I have ordered the angel walking vest from sheraton luxuries in USA as I couldn't resist that one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32284*


[/QUOTE]








I was a bit unsure when I was making them... a little trial and error, but I managed to get a quite cute one....nothing fancy but still sweet









I know what you mean about not wanting to cut up the ones you already had... I just worked from scratch because I didn't have any other shirts to look at! I live in Queensland and it's so hot up here that they don't seem to cater for pampered pooches who like to wear clothes! HA HA

And yes, I tried EVERYWHERE to find patterns to make my own - had no luck at all! I even did general searches on the net to try to find some online store that would sell them - and NOTHING!

That would be great if you could let me know where you got your shirts from and whether you are happy with them etc. I haven't picked a specific place to get them from yet. I've been looking at some of the sites that everyone posts on here and have found a few that I quite like... I think most are from America.... 

Now I just have to decide on a SINGLE shop to purchase from this time around and only buy from it!







If it were up to me I'd be spending thousands and buying from about 50 different stores! HA HA HA


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Westiemaltese, you may want to check around in your area for someone that does sew. I did and there was an older lady in my area that made her children's clothes years ago. 

Every thing I would buy Puddles just didn't fit well and need alternations, she made them perfect. She even had her daughter to find some jacket pictures and surprised me with a lovely blue jean jacket made specially for my fur ball, which she calls Duddles... lol 

Now that she has a pattern (drawn by her) I am always buying material (1/2 yard) for new clothing. This had even brighten her day, making them. All her friends brag on what a great job. And its all I can do to make her take $5.00 for making them. 

Heres one of the jackets.


----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks what a good idea, I never thought of seeing if I could find someone who sews. I will look into that, and I will get back to you sunshine with information


----------

